# Synthol Whats your favourite out of [PICS] [VOTE]



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

*Most Desirable look?*​
Greg Valentino 1829.03%Tiny Iron 3150.00%(Balloon Biceps) 46.45%(2 Guys Balloon Biceps) 34.84%(Camo trousers Guy) 11.61%(Middle Eastern Guy)58.06%


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Hey guys i was just coming across synthol in different areas of the body and i came across Tiny Iron who i think has used synthol wisely could i say compared to some other users. PLEASE TRY NOT TO GO INTO ANY ARGUMENTS I JUST WANT SOME VIEWPOINTS & OPINIONS ON THE BEST LOOK: So VOTE! Thanks

Greg Valentino










Tiny Iron

















This Guy, Name? (Balloon Biceps)










These guys, Names? (2 Guys Balloon Biceps)










This Guy, Name? (Camo trousers Guy)










This Guys, Name? (Middle Eastern Guy)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Y's good ol rodrigo not on this, hes my hero :lol:


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Feel free to post pics up if you feel theres a better look?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think theres a good look at all, I was taking the p1ss lol, they all look like bellends period.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think they all look ridiculous but in that last picture althought the guys trap looks likea cyst his arm from that angle actually has shape and looks reasonable probably just a good angle and light lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

out of them pics Greg Valentino but you can use it with out looking a cnut! lol flex was quality so was ruhl and prob every one on the mr o stage


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

they all look horrific. pumping your body with that sh*t.

hey, if i injected plutonium into my arms, would i become Radioactive Man?

I'll try that, and risk getting abceses or a exploding bicep, because injecting that [email protected] into your arms is cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Britains biggest biceps, more like britains biggest idiot. All look completely stupid but i voted Valentino just because i wanted to see who had how many votes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn there was a ''See pool results'' button, didn't see it till i click Valentino!


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Popeye?

Toot toot..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the boy from brazil makes me laugh,dont kno if hes on that list lol.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

you forgot to add to the poll.."none... they all look like fannies!"


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

avril said:


> you forgot to add to the poll.."none... they all look like fannies!"


I've never seen a fanny look like that!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Britain's biggest biceps man looks the least ridiculous IMO, desirable is not the word for any of them.


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Make them look like they have a fat mans arms so none of them .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.corriere.it/Fotogallery/Tagliate/2007/05_Maggio/15/syn/10.jpg

^him


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

what a knob

http://www.steroid-information.info/images/synthol5.jpg


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

YetiMan said:


> I've never seen a fanny look like that!


sorry ha ha "fannies...scottish term for ..wasters/idiots etc"


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> http://www.corriere.it/Fotogallery/Tagliate/2007/05_Maggio/15/syn/10.jpg
> 
> ^him


Hahaha, thats klaus doring, total knob tbh.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

avril said:


> sorry ha ha "fannies...scottish term for ..wasters/idiots etc"


Shut it ya bam!!!

:lol:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

they must have serious mental issues to think looking like that looks good.


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Heres the best one's


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> what a knob
> 
> http://www.steroid-information.info/images/synthol5.jpg


I think that is implants rather than synthol.

That guy is Scottish too, Weeman knows him, i think?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

silver-nitrate said:


> Heres the best one's


Is that Lindsey Lohan?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

really don;t get the whole Sythanol thing. Utterly ridiculous


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

That ginger one made me feel physically sick


----------



## Deezal (Feb 2, 2008)

Holy sh1t ! what is this synthol? 




what a pillock


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Deezal said:


> Holy sh1t ! what is this synthol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well done now I'm aroused


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nothing wrong with synthol when it's used properly, e.g. Flex Wheeler. When it is abused or used too much I think it looks completely stupid.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Im sure the oil eventually disperses over time, however the fascia stays stretched, which actually can allow for more increased muscle growth.

I wouldn't personally use it, but I can see why certain bodybuilders use it to bring up certain lagging muscles to make the symetry look better. The pictures of the people in the o.p. are just idiots and clowns looking for either an easy way out or publicity.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

how come whenever these threads are posted up no one evr posts pics of flex wheeler or probably more than half of the top IFBB pro's? like big jim said it is possible to use this stuff without looking like a [email protected],and its peoples own ignorance to believe otherwise


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

I just wanted to post extremes so people could decide which one was clearly not the most aweful look


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

OpolE said:


> This Guys, Name? (Middle Eastern Guy)


He has a man coming out of his right bicep IT'S THAT BIG mg:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

tbh i think you in your avi looks better than all of them.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

synthol in theory should be the dream drug and i think if used sensibly can improve a bb physique however when guys go to the extremes that these have completely abusing the stuff then its just ridiculous. to be honest from what ive seen in other pics of middle east guy his arms look quite good just they are that big they look stupid on his skinny body


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

They all look fvckin rediculous. Why you'd want to look like that I'll never know.


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

them guys make bodybuilding look a joke . greg:confused1: val, that vid of him draining bicep:lol: :lol: funny though lol what a dick:cool2:





 watch in action


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

GOOD TO FRY CHIPS IN LOL


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha they look ridiculas


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Christ when did Anthony Hopkins get on the synthol? (5th pic on the right)


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Whenever I see guys that have abused synthol, I'm overtaken by the unnatural urge to follow them around with these and wait till they sleep before popping them like a weird water ballon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

middle eastern guy's id say (altho sill fvckin stupis lookin) purley because his surgeon actually knows what a shoulder should look like, unlike tiny metal's


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

they all look terrible imo


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha they look ridiculus

the older guy on the left looks just like popeye


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha they look ridiculus

the older guy on the left looks just like popeye


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> I don't think theres a good look at all, I was taking the p1ss lol, they all look like bellends period.


Bellends is about right mate, they look fcukin horrendous.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

They all look like total douche bags.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

bloody hell that balloon biceps is horrible


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bloody stupid thing to do by all of them IMO


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> I don't think theres a good look at all, I was taking the p1ss lol, they all look like bellends period.


x2


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

weeman said:


> how come whenever these threads are posted up no one evr posts pics of flex wheeler or probably more than half of the top IFBB pro's? like big jim said it is possible to use this stuff without looking like a [email protected],and its peoples own ignorance to believe otherwise


x2

most of the top IFBB pro's are using synthol or nolotil.. its been used for years by pro's to bring up lagging body parts (ie. delts, bis, tris, calves, even lats etc.), only until the abusers started abusing it and got there publicity then it became more apparent and ofcourse controversial..

Just couple of many examples of how synthol is used properly.. Flex Wheeler, Phil Heath, Victor Martinez.. the list goes on but could only be bothered to post their pics, people who say 'synthol users look stupid' try telling me if these IFBB pro's look stupid.. you should re-phase your sentence to 'synthol ABUSERS look stupid'


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The ginger guy is Carrot top, he is a really big comedian in the states. He used to be pretty muscular, looks like something has gone badly wrong.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I voted Valentino purely beause I wanted to see the results. Id hate to look like that haha, they all look like idiots..


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ive changed my mind they all look like champs! now pass me that chip fat


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

I SHOULDN'T LOOK AT THESE PICTURE STRAIGHT AFTER LUNCH. FEELING SICK AND LAUGHING AT THE SAME TIME.LOL


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> Ive changed my mind they all look like champs! now pass me that chip fat


LMAO


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

The two guys in the same picture just nedded to take more synthol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wonder if anyones ever injected it into their cock or ballbag. got to be some nutter out there who thought it would be a good idea


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv come to this thread too late the pics have been deleted


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> wonder if anyones ever injected it into their cock or ballbag. got to be some nutter out there who thought it would be a good idea


dono about that but i seen a vid of a guy why injected cooking oil into his muscles instead of synthol ended up dieing lol


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

valentino is such a lad he loves it

5'5'' and 6 feet wide lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> wonder if anyones ever injected it into their cock or ballbag. got to be some nutter out there who thought it would be a good idea


I've seen a vide of some bloke who filled his balls with saline or something along those lines. He had some time becoming at one with his spiritual self and there was literally litres of the stuff. Was ****ing disgusting. Good old efukt


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't see the pics


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

me neither


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a didnt think synthol could get yout traps looking so solid, are these not implants??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

wtf hes got breast implants, that cant be synthol can it??????


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Wearing a Man U shirt, so he must be a tit ha.


----------

